# Gap Between Garage Door Frame and Foundation.



## hello18 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello,

I am hoping to find some help. 

I notice water leaking into the garage and upon further review I notice is there is quite the gap between the garage door frame and the foundation. Will post 3 pictures. 2 Can any one suggest what to do. I thought of spray foam but will that just get wet and mold. 

I am hoping to fix this this week as the snow is coming. 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Hard to say but it looks like the frame is not very well attached to the rest of the building.
The green siding material should extend to the edge of the door/front frame I'd say; this would eliminate the gap.
How about a picture of the front and maybe another from the side but higher up?
Your last picture looks like an el-bracket has pulled away from the block/concrete foundation?
Don't know how much $ you want to spend but I'd want to ensure the structure is tied together and then seal up gaps. Spray foam will work but isn't the nicest look and sunlight degrades it.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Only way to fix, is to take it all down and reframe. The rails for the door should not be attached to the framing for the door frame. Those should be two separate pieces.


----------



## hello18 (Oct 25, 2011)

By the looks of it the frame is attached fine, it's look like when they put up the frame the 2x4 on the inside were not set in the right spot causing the frame not to be flush. I may just putting some strofoam or something there for the winter then address it in the spring.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

hello18 said:


> By the looks of it the frame is attached fine, it's look like when they put up the frame the 2x4 on the inside were not set in the right spot causing the frame not to be flush. I may just putting some strofoam or something there for the winter then address it in the spring.


Exsqueeze me? It is still warm enough for them to fix it. Matter of fact, they can fix it all the way through Winter, unless the live in Nome Alaska, where it gets 30 or 40 below, then you have a problem.


----------



## hello18 (Oct 25, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> Exsqueeze me? It is still warm enough for them to fix it. Matter of fact, they can fix it all the way through Winter, unless the live in Nome Alaska, where it gets 30 or 40 below, then you have a problem.


There is still time, But money maybe the issue. 

Here are more pictures that hopefully will help. I am thinking i maybe able to slide the siding over or i could move the trim over, But that will not help anything at the bottom with the foundation. 

As you can see in the pictures there is a 2x4 running vertical that holds the runners for the garage door, That is what is causing the gap at the foundation. 

Thanks for all your help and insights.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Hmmn, maybe $26 or $100 in materials, and a day of your time. What did you think that it was going to cost, a couple of thousand to fix? And what is with the outlet in picture 3? Did Bubba and his cousins install that? Talk about a hazard in more ways than one.


----------



## hello18 (Oct 25, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> Hmmn, maybe $26 or $100 in materials, and a day of your time. What did you think that it was going to cost, a couple of thousand to fix? And what is with the outlet in picture 3? Did Bubba and his cousins install that? Talk about a hazard in more ways than one.


I thought about $750-$1000, would you suggest just shifting the 2X4 over then replacing the frame with a new piece of wood. or cut the frame to size and slide it in to place?

What would your course of action be?

and Picture 3? what should i do? is it the plastic thats the problem, we will be looking at insulating the garage in the next few weeks is there anything i should fix first with that outlet. 

This was a house build 3 years ago and we just moved in in May and i am looking around that things. that were missed in the home inspection. not to please about that.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You don't have to shift anything. It is about taking the 2x6 framing off and fixing that, and using some xps to seal the gaps, between the 2x6 framing and the stucco & stone. You will need some caulk and some foam gap filler also. Like I said, could be $26, could be $100, but not anything near $1,000.00 to get it done and make it weather tight.

The bad thing is, who ever did the job to begin with, was looking in a toilet after Thanksgiving dinner, and thought that what they did for that finish job, would pass for something acceptable.


----------



## hello18 (Oct 25, 2011)

Here is a picture of the side view.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Do not see anything in the Side View. Best thing is, get some Brick Mould to place around the outer edge, and then use Door & Window Foam. Otherwise, if you want to replace the 2x6 framing, make sure that you keep it off the concrete about a 1/4 to 3/8's, so that it does not sit in water. Everything can be bought at Home Depot or Lowe's.


----------



## hello18 (Oct 25, 2011)

Never mind Greg, found out what it was from a co-worker. 

Greg, Sorry what is XPS that you recommened? 

I have a good idea what needs to be done but thats the only thing i am unsure of. 

Thanks
JT


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The blue stuff, that is about 1/2" will work fine. It is about trying to close the gap, not adding to it. I would try just using the Brick Moulding around the outside to trim it out, and then use Door & Window foam by DAP, before doing anything else. If the 2x6 is rotted at the bottoms, replace, but like I said before, keep it off the ground no more than 1/2", otherwise, it will look to anyone that your pavement has dropped, even though you are trying to keep it from wicking water.


----------



## hello18 (Oct 25, 2011)

Greg, 

Thanks for the help. What i have done is used some silicone to seal the frame to prevent water from going in. Then i slide 1/2 foam XPS into the slot and used window and door spray foam to fill in the rest of the cracks, as of this morning there is no light or a draft coming through. I decided to also look at the other side of the fame and added some Spray foam just in case. 

Thanks for all your help the fiance is happy to see that fixed.


----------

